# Kontakt version "too old" for Session Horns



## bcarwell (Oct 5, 2015)

I can run Session Horns Pro in Kontakt standalone mode, no problem.

But when I run it in Cubase I get an error message when I try to load a sample that says "Version of Kontakt too old".

I go to Native Instruments Service Center and there appears to be no update for Kontakt which I am missing which appears in the Service Center. I am confused though because it looks like my version of Kontakt is indeed out of date (5.3.1.37) in Cubase and my standalone Kontakt version is a newer 5.5.1.451.

Can somebody help me fix this ? The only help from researching this is that apparently there may be some problem with the Session Horns VST plug-in path and its not seeing the path where the newer standalone Kontakt version is. Session Horns Pro is the ONLY library I am having this problem with.

BTW I am in Cubase 7 and 8, PC Windows 7.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Update didn't update the plugin correctly. Reinstall the 5.5.1 update and watch out to which folder it's going to put the VST plugin. Change the path as necessary.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 5, 2015)

Many thanks for responding. I don't see in the Windows uninstall any option other than to uninstall "Kontakt"- apparently in its entirety (e.g. no option to just uninstall just the 5.5.1 update)

So, do I just re-download the latest 5.5.1 update and install it and does it take care of uninstalling whatever is necessary to uninstall ?

And sorry, I may be dense, but I didn't quite follow your further instruction to watch "which folder it's going to put the VST plugin."

Do I watch where the Kontakt 5.5.1 update is installing and MOVE the Session Horns .dll to that folder or move the entire Session Horns file there ? Or do i leave Session Horns alone and is there some way to change its path to look for the new Kontakt update where it has just been installed ?

In other words how/where am I changing "the path", and am I correct that "the path" is where the new Kontakt 5.5.1 installed to ?

And lastly, is it possible that the bad install was Session Horns and not the latest 5.5.1 Kontakt update- such that I should be re-installing Session Horns and not 5.5.1 Kontakt ?

I sure hope I don't have to uninstall the entire Kontakt and re-install it, as its 5 parts. (And I also don't want to screw this up, as all my other Kontakt libraries are playing perfectly).

Thanks again for your help and quick response.

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, just redownload the update. One of the steps in the installer is setting the paths to VST folders (not where Kontakt is installed!). Instead of just pressing "Next", watch out where it puts them, and verify if that's the path your DAW is looking into for VSTs.


This is not Session Horns' fault, no need to reinstall it. Also, there's no Session Horns.dll. It's just Kontakt - SH gets loaded into it.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 5, 2015)

I redownloaded and installed the Kontakt 5.5.1 update. As you instructed, I watched where Kontakt set the VST folders, and they are as follows:
For the App path: C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5
For the 32 bit VST plug-in path: C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VST Plugins 32 bit
For the 64 bit VST plug-in path: C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VST Plugins 64 bit

I then check in Cubase Devices/Plug-in Manager and verified that those paths were in it for
"VST 2 Plug-in Path Settings"

I then re-booted Cubase. I again go to Session Horns, try to install an instrument and get the
same damn error message, e.g. "Your version of Kontakt is too old to load this file".

I even tried "Re-scan all" in Cubase Devices/Plug-in Mana

Any other clues ?

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

You should've changed the path in the installer from those ones to the one Cubase is using by default. Where are all your other VST plugins located? Surely not in Program Files\NI\VST Plugins...? Point the NI installer to the default VST path that Cubase is using, instead of the NI folder!

This looks like a conflict between two DLL files in different VST folders, and the older one is winning the battle (the one in the default VST path Cubase is using). You need to have all your VSTs in one consolidated place, not all over your hard drive. Instruct all your NI installers to install in the default VST path, where all your other VSTs are.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for staying with me EvilDragon. Much appreciated. Mere mortals wouldv'e bugged out by now.

How does a newb tell what the "default VST path" is that Cubase is using ? I've got six or seven
paths listed in the devices/plugin manager/VST2 Plug-in Path Settings. 

And all of my VSTs are in my G:/ drive in separate folders, like G:/Cinematic Strings, G:/Berlin Woodwinds,
G:/Cinebrass Core, G:/Session Horns Pro, etc.

And I've never had a problem accessing them... until now with Session Horns Pro (they didn't have Session Horns Newb or I would have bought it).

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 6, 2015)

If it helps there are TEN paths in my Cubase plugin manager and no doubt some are redundant, bitched up, some not in use, etc. Yet until now every library worked. None of them have the G: hard drive listed where my instruments were installed to, so I don't even understand how Cubase finds the ones that <are> working.

My C: is almost full. All the articles I read always refer to placing VSTs in the C: drive, which is why when I'd get a new library I'd define the install to my G: drive. Why is this path thing so convoluted and difficult- at least to me ? Anything I read about dorking with VST paths essentially said proceed with caution or you'll bitch everything up, often requiring a regedit, etc.

Paths listed in Cubase are as follows, with no apparent indication to me which one is the "default" path for Cubase:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steinberg\VST2
C:\Program Files\Common Files\VSt2
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VST2
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\Cubase 7\VST plugins
C:\Program Files(x86)\IK Multimedia\Miroslav Philharmonik
C:\Program Files (x86)\VSTplugins
C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VSTPlugins 32 bit
C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VSTPlugins 64bit
C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\
C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, what a chaos there!

I only have two paths over here (but I don't use Cubase). I just take utmost care when installing plugins so that they always go to one of those two folders. Just these: C:\VST\, and C:\VST (x86). That's it. Then inside those folders I have subfolders for each plugin vendor... And never any problems.

That said, you don't _have_ to put your VSTs on C: drive at all, it's not an absolute rule.


In any case I recommend you to *remove* all paths that have Native Instruments in their name, and remove manually any DLLs you find in those locations. Then run the update installer again and *change *the path to where all your other plugins are (in most cases that would be in one of Steinberg's VST folders, which are the first listed, those in Common Files).


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks again! I will digest your note and do as you suggested, but just wanted to report quickly (as of 5 minutes ago) its fixed- at least so far all instruments load up.

I was poking around and found my older Kontakt .dll in one folder and the newest 5.5.1 in another folder. I renamed the older one KontaktOLD.dll and left it where it was, and copied the 5.5.1 updated dll to where the older one was (and thereafter renamed the newer one KontaktNEW.dll so if anything happens I can revert to exactly where I was before I did this)

Bottom line is it worked ! So... the question is do you think I broke anything in the process ?

I'll use this fix to get my homework done now and then immediately set about executing your recommendations EXACTLY.

I am so paranoid about diddling with this stuff for fear I'll end up having to reinstall everything (e.g. don't fix what is only a little broke). But for my homework I absolutely had to have the Session Horns (which are great by the way).

So, I'll do as you say, but in the meantime, was my bandaid fix fatal for anything ?

THANKS AGAIN, hope I can pay forward when I get some chops !

All the best,

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

You can freely remove the old one, you don't need it anymore.


----------



## geophi (Jan 12, 2018)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to bcarwell - I had the same problem and found different pieces of advice. Finally I discovered I had two competing dll files. Followed the instructions here and managed to fix it in no time. Saved me lots of headaches. Had to sign up, log in, and post a reply just to say thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2018)

I just updated to 5 something and Native Access.
Really decent experience. Upgrading 5 PCs with new Scope 7 drivers for Win 10, Pteq 6, and now Native Acces.
Pretty nice, normally would take days, did them all, including Pteq in one day.
Great update.

NI is impressing me again.
I always wait for upgrades.
Like being a year or so behind.
Hate fixing stuff that already works.

Great stuff.


----------

